

Show HN: Quora for Recommendations - tasteup
http://www.producthunt.com/tech/yetiyeti

======
tasteup
Been working on Yeti as a platform of experts to share experiences and
recommendations. For example, if you're starting a startup, you'll want the
best advice you can find on what (not) to do. Yeti is a curation of
recommendations for any topic. Avoid common mistakes and find relevant advice
from others who have "been there, done that".

Sometimes we get asked how Yeti is different from Q&A sites. While we love
Quora, we found a huge subset of topics can't be served through Q&A. Just look
at how many blog posts there are for "10 Best Tips on Getting Traction" or
"Best Marketing Tools for Startups". We feel a community driven curation of
recommendations would provide more value than arbitrary blog posts.

Popular topics:

Getting Users & Traction - [http://www.yetiyeti.co/topic/startup-
traction/](http://www.yetiyeti.co/topic/startup-traction/)

Best Startup Tools - [http://www.yetiyeti.co/topic/best-tools-for-early-
startups/](http://www.yetiyeti.co/topic/best-tools-for-early-startups/)

